# New Shift Knob Installed



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

My first mod is a new shift knob (more ergonomic). I decided to keep my stock one until I sell it (6 years from now  at least). I went for a Sparco Litium SV which matches the silver trim on the center console. I plan on getting a 2 tone leather kit (black and silver) eventually and want the car to have consistency on a color scheme. What do you guys think?


View attachment 5698


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

Hmm, not bad....


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

Looks good. Does it just screw off? I tried to take mine off the other day, didn't wanna budge


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Its a manual transmition knob...and yes it just screws off very easy. The install wasnt that bad, just took patience.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

RoadRage said:


> Its a manual transmition knob...and yes it just screws off very easy. The install wasnt that bad, just took patience.


I know it is.......... Mine is a manual.. IT wouldn't come off and I didn't wanna try too hard. I guess I'll try harder. LOL


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Not bad not bad. Surprisingly, I like our stock one.

Anyone going to do one of these? Lol


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

anyone know the thread size on the auto knob?


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I still want to put an







on mine.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Make it a Magic 8-Ball so it can advise you. "Should I try to squeeze between those merging semis?" "Ask again later."


----------



## Junk68 (May 17, 2012)

It's not bad, but I prefer orginal one (first time I own a manual 6 shifter and I like to show it :fro:


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

check this out dude looking for leather shifter knobs


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

some are press fit, mine will not come off


----------

